# Sustainiac stealth pro...



## spadz93 (Sep 20, 2011)

...whos got it, heard anything about it, and/or likes it? im thinking of dropping it into my schecter blackjack atx c-1, using a 1 volume and 2 toggle setup since the control cavity has 3 holes routed for the 3 pots.


----------



## spadz93 (Sep 21, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm interested, too! I was going to start a thread but now I'll just jump in with you and maybe we can get some answers!

I have a Peavey Wolfgang and a JEM I want this in:

Wolfie - I was thinking this (n) and a BKP Aftermath (b)

JEM - I was thinking this (n), Dimarzio Injector or AN-S stack (m), and BKP Aftermath (b).

Nick/Zimbloth???


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 21, 2011)

I've heard the _Sustaniac_ sustainer is easier to mount (smaller) than the Fernandes version, but no idea which sounds better...

I know EVH uses it on the solos for "Humans Being", "Me Wise Magic", "A Year to the Day", and 

Also, here are some soundclips from Sustaniac webpage - Sounds

EVH Peavey Wolfgang Fernandes Sustainer Demonstration - YouTube







Steve Vai -


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 21, 2011)

I have one for my years-long 7-string Warmoth rescue project guitar, but of course I'm not even close to trying it yet.


----------



## Michael T (Sep 21, 2011)

Damn you guys !!! Now I want one. Grrrr


----------



## Murmel (Sep 21, 2011)

Wait.

There is a 7-string sustainiac?


----------



## ShiftKey (Sep 21, 2011)

Ive had one im my 1527 for about 2 years, great fun to play with, not too hard to fit yourself, just takes a while. when i have time ill be removing mine and changing the control setup, to on/off switch but still with a push/pull to get the mix mode harmonics as i rather like those.(i fitted mine int he two push pull pot config as i was being lazy but missed my tone pot too much so put a few more hole sint he front.

the pickup itself is a bit tall, so when i had time i removed my temporary shims and routed the cavity to be a bit deeper. and after a year or so with the actual pcb held onto the back of the guitar with masking tape i routed the back out a bit to keep it somewhere safer- although its pretty solid and hasnt muked up on me at all.

some other bits to note, as the manuals are a bit lengthy, you can dial in the time it take for feedback(sustain) to occur on the pcb and also the intensity, with it all the way up(i never have it down) you feel and hear the low b ringing out with the amp off.

you can also dial in the harmonic 'presence' as such iirc, so you can kinda set the time it takes to 'decay' into a harmonic note....

and the other time i really rather liked is that when not acting as a sustainer and just as an active pickup you can wire it with or without 'x' db gain, so basically humbucker sound or single sound (i went straight for bucker gain) but also you can dial in the output/volume of the neck pickup as well to match your bridge volume too.

rather handy bit of kit to have really- i seem to have lost all my pics of it save for one which i put up here a long time ago
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/magic_golem-albums-twins-picture3050-twins.jpg

if you folkes like, when i have time(just baout to move house) i can do some vids etc showing the sort of things you can get out of it, i havent had time to play guitar for the last 6 months but im sure i can think of something to play, the synth parts from the blade runner theme tune spring to mind..
oh and also my bridge pickup is an X2N-7 and the sustainer went in place of my D-Activator 7 (kinda fitting as the activator is meant to sound like an active and the sustainer IS an active...happy days)

cheers


EDIT:- Just realised that i did a review of it on harmony central after having it a few months, mine is the first one of the two reviews on there)
http://www.harmonycentral.com/products/124568


----------



## spadz93 (Sep 21, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Wait.
> 
> There is a 7-string sustainiac?



yes, it only comes in black though


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 21, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Wait.
> 
> There is a 7-string sustainiac?


 
"The Sustainiac *Stealth PRO* kit price is $229.00 plus shipping for the 6-string version, or *$249.00 for the new 7-string version*." from Stealth Pro Overview

Sounds like someone will be ordering one soon!


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 21, 2011)

spadz93 said:


> yes, it only comes in black though


I put a white Bobbin Topper on the fake coil of mine.

Pos Rep to ic golem for the great info!


----------



## Murmel (Sep 23, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> "The Sustainiac *Stealth PRO* kit price is $229.00 plus shipping for the 6-string version, or *$249.00 for the new 7-string version*." from Stealth Pro Overview
> 
> Sounds like someone will be ordering one soon!


Actually, as much as I'd want one, I don't think I could be arsed trying to install it in my Viper 
I've been GASing over a Jackson Dinky that has one stock though. But I'm probably going for a 7-string Ibanez Premium as of now.


----------



## spadz93 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ordered mine


----------



## spadz93 (Sep 26, 2011)

got it in the mail saturday afternoon and went to work. didnt finish until today (sunday night). the wiring schematic is a JUNGLE. somehow managed to fit the additional 9v battery and circuit board inside the stock electronics cavity. pics to come soon


----------



## spadz93 (Sep 26, 2011)

pics


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 26, 2011)

My 7-string one doesn't have the name printed on it. I prefer to go "stealth" with it, as the name suggests. Yes, the manual is intimidating. Add that to the many options to be dialed in that IC told about, and whoa! While researching the device before purchasing it I read a blog some whiner posted somewhere (not on here). He wants his money back because he hooked it up wrong and fried the driver!


----------



## spadz93 (Sep 26, 2011)

TomPerverteau said:


> My 7-string one doesn't have the name printed on it. I prefer to go "stealth" with it, as the name suggests. Yes, the manual is intimidating. Add that to the many options to be dialed in that IC told about, and whoa! While researching the device before purchasing it I read a blog some whiner posted somewhere (not on here). He wants his money back because he hooked it up wrong and fried the driver!


----------



## georg_f (Sep 27, 2011)

I have this in my RG550XX, I have it next to an Air Norton S neck pickup (just to let you know that having a regular neck pickup next to it is possible, you just shouldn't use the neck pickup while having the sustainiac on)


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, that's interesting because they tell you not to put it close to a pickup.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 27, 2011)

TomPerverteau said:


> Wow, that's interesting because they tell you not to put it close to a pickup.


 
Yeah I didnt even realize that was an option! I though you had to sacrifice having a neck pickup. I was thinking a Dimarzio Air Norton S blade in the middle position of my JEM for that purpose... but if it's possible to "double up" now you have me stoked. Anyone else?


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 27, 2011)

I plan to use the Sustainiac itelf as the neck pickup. I figure it will be OK because I rarely use a neck pickup anyway.


----------



## Durero (Sep 27, 2011)

TomPerverteau said:


> Wow, that's interesting because they tell you not to put it close to a pickup.



I believe their intention is that you don't have a neck pickup on at the same time the sustainer is on otherwise the sustainer just feeds uncontrolled squealing straight into the neck pickup.

If the neck pickup is only used when the sustainer is off then there should be no problem. Also the sustainiac itself can function as a neck pickup as has been said already, so there are very flexible configuration options with it.


I have a sustainiac stealth pro 6-string version which I'm hoping to install soon.


----------



## spadz93 (Sep 29, 2011)

Durero said:


> I believe their intention is that you don't have a neck pickup on at the same time the sustainer is on otherwise the sustainer just feeds uncontrolled squealing straight into the neck pickup.
> 
> If the neck pickup is only used when the sustainer is off then there should be no problem. Also the sustainiac itself can function as a neck pickup as has been said already, so there are very flexible configuration options with it.
> 
> ...



do a preinstall. it gets hairy


----------



## yingmin (Sep 29, 2011)

Durero said:


> I believe their intention is that you don't have a neck pickup on at the same time the sustainer is on otherwise the sustainer just feeds uncontrolled squealing straight into the neck pickup.
> 
> If the neck pickup is only used when the sustainer is off then there should be no problem. Also the sustainiac itself can function as a neck pickup as has been said already, so there are very flexible configuration options with it.



Exactly. As long as the driver is a certain distance away from the pickup it's feeding, you can have pickups wherever you want.


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 29, 2011)

If only these things cost less, I could do with one in my KKV.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 29, 2011)

i have one of these:







except mine has duncan designs and is scalloped (thank you)

the sustainers are cool, but they aren't what you think they're going to be. it's not the be all and end all. you have to kind of learn to play them too.

but they are neat. i was sustaining a few notes last night and my roommate was impressed.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 29, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> I've heard the _Sustaniac_ sustainer is easier to mount (smaller) than the Fernandes version, but no idea which sounds better...
> 
> I know EVH uses it on the solos for "Humans Being", "Me Wise Magic", "A Year to the Day", and
> 
> Also, here are some soundclips from Sustaniac webpage - Sounds



that sounds a lot cooler than mine. definitely. that's the me wise magic sound. very nice.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 29, 2011)

I have heard these are actually good sounding as pickups too, any comments?


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 29, 2011)

My friend came into town with a Jackson that has a similar device on it. I tried it out, and the thing starts going crazy with feedback--GOOD feedback--at a low volume through a tiny Champ. I found it easy to turn it on & off while playing even though it was my first experience with one. This thing would get these gnarly-sounding harmonics that are like, not supposed to be there! I said "Listen to that shit! That's just NASTY!" 

It's not digital, it's not really signal processing, it's not some "magic" pedal. I loved it right away and knew I had to have one someday!


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 29, 2011)

TomPerverteau said:


> I plan to use the Sustainiac itelf as the neck pickup. I figure it will be OK because I rarely use a neck pickup anyway.



they sound fine to me. i like the tone. sounds like a single coil neck p/u.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 29, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Wait.
> 
> There is a 7-string sustainiac?


 
There's BEEN one as far as I know.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 30, 2011)

here's my actual guitar. pretty grubby, but i play it a lot. no time to clean except when i put on strings:


----------



## spadz93 (Sep 30, 2011)

neck pickups alright, i have to dial mine in (thers a potentiometer on the circuit board that you adjust), maybe im just too used to the blackouts neck pickup


----------



## spadz93 (Oct 2, 2011)

alright all you wiring techs, got a question for you. its been a week, and i know that i havent used it that much, and i had to change the battery today. i know theres gotta be some draw on the battery (the kit still works when its not plugged in). i have a stereo output jack, which pole should i wire it to so that the battery only gives power when a cable is plugged in? (and so the system doesnt get power when not plugged in, whether the switch is on or off)? thanks everyone!


----------



## spadz93 (Oct 5, 2011)

turns out i got the wrong jack. i need a 9pin jack and i was using a regular stereo jack


----------



## ShiftKey (Oct 5, 2011)

9 pin jack? I set up mine using the stock stero jack on my ibanez(1527)...?
I do recall it being fiddly to wire up in place, when i get the bits i need and the time to do it ill remove mine completely and do a picstory installation and put it up here as apart for the sustainac pages there is hardly any usermade content on how to hook them up.


----------



## spadz93 (Oct 7, 2011)

magic_golem said:


> 9 pin jack? I set up mine using the stock stero jack on my ibanez(1527)...?
> I do recall it being fiddly to wire up in place, when i get the bits i need and the time to do it ill remove mine completely and do a picstory installation and put it up here as apart for the sustainac pages there is hardly any usermade content on how to hook them up.



i needed a 9pin because whenever i used the regular stereo jack the sustainiac would drain its battery since the system was constantly grounded


----------



## NickBMKE (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a sustainiac that just won't install right.. It screeches like crazy. I've followed the diagrams to the T. Any thoughts?


----------



## ShiftKey (Oct 14, 2011)

Completely take the whole setup apart and start again from scratch? I found that i handnt grounded my pots together properly when i installed mine but I couldnt find that fault untill I had taken it all out again.

Did you do try the 'dummy' install before commiting to the full procedure? If not try that out. Have you tried fiddled with the trimpots on the pcb? 
Also does the sustain actually work? IE: are the strings actually being Driven/Vibrating but you just hear noise?

I personally found that i had alot of crosstalk from the signal wires being too close together, but i put that down to my refusing to cut any of the wires shorter incase i ever needed more length.

Also check out the trobleshooting guide that is on the stealth pro site, and drop them an email.


----------



## spadz93 (Oct 14, 2011)

try reversing the polarity? I had a similar issue. also check your grounds and your crosstalk. also, if you have active pickups, youll need a 9pin jack. goodluck!


----------

